# New RB26 intake valve



## Madaxgt (May 13, 2010)

Can any traders supply a new intake valve that I dont have to ship from Japan or US??? 

13201-05U00


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi

we have stock, drop us a PM with your address and contact details


----------



## Madaxgt (May 13, 2010)

Pm'd


----------

